# Meter Main?



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those meter mains are the way to go. You can put your inside panel just about anywhere, and have additional spaces in the outside panel for things like your HVAC unit, pump house, garage, shed, etc. Here is a pic of a typical Square D unit:


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree but they are trying to keep this wicked cheap and to be honest I have had enough of these people already!


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ten feet would be a call for the inspector because 230.70(A)(1) states nearest the point of entrance.

I would just install a fused disconnect if cost is a concern after the meter if the inspector thinks ten feet is to long.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats their reasoning for the change?


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

dSilanskas said:


> I agree but they are trying to keep this wicked cheap and to be honest I have had enough of these people already!


Put in the meter/breaker combo unit. Milbank makes a 200A for a little over 300 bucks, and by the time they pay you to splice and re-rout all your home runs, the extra wire and meter should not be much more.

Around here, the POCO wouldn't let 10 feet slide. If you cant put the panel right behind or below the meter, you need an outside disco.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Put in the meter/breaker combo unit. Milbank makes a 200A for a little over 300 bucks....


  I can get the Square D unit for less than half that!! :whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Ten feet would be a call for the inspector because 230.70(A)(1) states nearest the point of entrance.
> 
> I would just install a fused disconnect if cost is a concern after the meter if the inspector thinks ten feet is to long.


 
I 2nd this.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I can get the Square D unit for less than half that!! :whistling2:


180 bucks here for an overhead only, but 339 for the underground SQD.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Square D unit is rated for both overhead and underground feeders. Same price, except you will need a type "A" hub for connection to the top of the enclosure on overhead installations.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> The Square D unit is rated for both overhead and underground feeders. Same price, except you will need a type "A" hub for connection to the top of the enclosure on overhead installations.


The unit my supplier quoted me at 339 was the combination overhead/underground unit. The one for 180 bucks was overhead only.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ASK him to quote you on a Square D RC816F200CH (the one in the picture, earlier in this thread). Just so we are talking on the same page.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> ASK him to quote you on a Square D RC816F200CH (the one in the picture, earlier in this thread). Just so we are talking on the same page.


I did a little research, and it's as I figured. Our POCO's standards won't allow the RC816F200CH to be installed for an underground feed even though it'd listed as such. They will only accept the RC816D200C for overhead or underground use. For underground, I like the Milbank U5757-0-200 meter/main better, its much more rugged and a little bit cheaper as long as you don't need more than just a main breaker.

My price for the RC816F200CH is 180 bucks, while it's higher than you were talking about, it's not more than double. We're remote up here...an hour to the nearest Walmart, 1.5 hours to a Home Depot and my supplier delivers 5 days a week to my shop so I'm used to paying a premium, but more than 2X would be ridiculous!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> they are trying to keep this wicked cheap


 
They aren't doing a very good job :no:







> Whats their reasoning for the change?





> they are trying to keep this wicked cheap


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

we actually just did a meter main, 100amp to a 200amp upgrade, with a 12 foot crawlspace to the panel from the meter. My boss says anything beyond 6ft. needs a means of disconnect at the meter.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dSilanskas said:


> I agree but they are trying to keep this wicked cheap and to be honest I have had enough of these people already!


 
So just because they want it "wicked cheap", you turn around and drop your drawers? I don't think so.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> So just because they want it "wicked cheap", you turn around and drop your drawers? I don't think so.


"Wicked cheap".. Give them a "Wicked Pissa" price !!!

Double up. You don't need the practice or the bull bleep!!!
You need and deserve the money for a job done right !!!!!!!!

Listen up all out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbostroke (Aug 6, 2008)

leland said:


> "Wicked cheap".. Give them a "Wicked Pissa" price !!!
> 
> Double up. You don't need the practice or the bull bleep!!!
> You need and deserve the money for a job done right !!!!!!!!
> ...


 
x2 I'm sick of getting beat up in price by the guy from craigs list working for 30 bucks an hour and then people thinking im a price gouger. As soon as i hear craigs list i want to and even sometimes vomit.


----------

